# should I use Ca Glue for gluing finials into the cap?



## Marker (Jul 7, 2012)

Would you recommend, or not recommend using Ca glue for gluing finials into pen caps?   

   Why I ask is because I hear that ca glue can turn your parts frosty, from the gas it lets off.    


   Would there be any danger of this happening if I use ca glue?  


      I only have ca glue right now,  Should I just play it safe and buy some epoxy?


----------



## rherrell (Jul 7, 2012)

Play it safe, use epoxy. All it takes is one little drop of CA on the hardware and it's ruined, you can't react fast enough to wipe it off in time.
 Have some DNA handy when you use epoxy, if you get some epoxy on the hardware the DNA will take it right off, without damaging it.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 7, 2012)

I have done 4 of these and only used CA.  
Lessons learned:
As Rick said  - be careful - one drop on the hardware and you are in trouble!
Spray accellerator in the cap after attaching finial - it speeds up the curing and reduces the "frosty" effect.
Wait at least 1 day if not two before capping your pen  - accelerator makes one day possible.
The frost can be cleaned off - usually with a moistened soft cloth.  I used micro fiber.

I used CA because I was in a hurry but with the required wait time or cleaning time if you don't wait - epoxy is probably faster!
So my next finial will be epoxy!


----------



## ssajn (Jul 7, 2012)

CA will off gas and may and probably cause problems with the finish. Epoxy will work but can be extremely messy.
I've found the easiest thing to use is Loctite. Either red or blue will work.


----------



## BSea (Jul 7, 2012)

ssajn said:


> CA will off gas and may and probably cause problems with the finish. Epoxy will work but can be extremely messy.
> I've found the easiest thing to use is Loctite. Either red or blue will work.


Will loctite work with a wooden finial?  Personally, I always use epoxy.  But loctite might be a good option for resins.


----------



## ssajn (Jul 7, 2012)

BSea said:


> ssajn said:
> 
> 
> > CA will off gas and may and probably cause problems with the finish. Epoxy will work but can be extremely messy.
> ...




I don't know. I've never used it on wood. But I will now.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 8, 2012)

Things I have found out the hard way:  Sand the inside of the brass tube.  It takes VERY LITTLE glue for the fittings.  One drop at most.  Put whatever glue you use on the inside of the tube!  Insert the finial with a twisting motion and make sure it is well seated.  Gently clamp if using either Loctite or epoxy so it doesn't shift or move.

Off to church now!


----------



## rherrell (Jul 8, 2012)

rherrell said:


> Play it safe, use epoxy. All it takes is one little drop of CA on the hardware and it's ruined, you can't react fast enough to wipe it off in time.
> Have some DNA handy when you use epoxy, if you get some epoxy on the hardware the DNA will take it right off, without damaging it.


 

When I wrote this comment I was thinking of gluing a custom insert into a finial, like the one on the Jr. Gent that you can remove and replace with a matching wood or plastic one that you make yourself. After reading the original post again I realize that I read it wrong...DOH!!!:biggrin:

I THINK the OP was asking about gluing the standard finial into a brass tube, if that's the question then I use Loctite, the blue gel type. Just a little on a toothpick will do the trick. I DON"T use CA or epoxy for this because it's not removable. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## dow (Jul 9, 2012)

Rick, I was thinking the same thing.

Yep.  A tiny bit of blue locktite to glue the hardware into the tubes (if you're worried about them working loose).

Epoxy if you've turned a custom finial button to replace the one that comes in the hardware finial.


----------

